# help me identify this frame please



## 37fleetwood (May 26, 2006)

I got this bike some time ago and no one seems to know what it is.
thanx.


----------



## Re-buy-cycle (Jun 28, 2006)

*Frame looks like*

The frame rear end has the appearance of a mongoose, is this a BMX or cruiser frame?


----------



## krazi (Jun 28, 2006)

it kinda looks like a home-made job. it almost looks like schwinn, I'm sure it isn't though.

krazi


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi this is a 26" BMX cruiser designed after a Schwinn straight bar frame. someone said it was a Gary Littlejohn Fireroad Cruiser made in the mid to late '70s. I'm looking to find out what it is exactly and what it's worth. I'm not selling it at this time.
thanx.


----------



## sam (Jul 23, 2006)

BMX is a new world,Scott.Not sure we'll ever understand it---but WOW BMX got great bikes!
http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/littlejohn/530
I have  3 rare 1976 bmx bikes--but not sure what to do with them!At least you got a big frame you can build and ride.Would be cool if MOTO-MAGs made a 26" set!
I have a first year Schwinn comp.,A first year Raleigh,and a M&L Racing.

Would be a real hoot to build up the littlejohn with wildwheels kustom wheels,power coat paint ,trick sprocket,nexis 7speed,3G fork,etc.
---sam


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 19, 2006)

thanx, I sold it.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Dec 1, 2006)

*Looks like it WAS a Gary Littlejohn to me...*

I didn't work on any in the 80s but I have some paperwork somewhere... I do have a 37 Fleetwood though it is a way better bike...don't sell yours!!!

Nutz!!!


----------



## pwh4130 (May 17, 2007)

might have been a Cook Bros.


----------

